# Alternative to SSK



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

I tried this today and really like it (SSK and I have never been very good friends....): http://www.lamaisonrililie.com/the-lk2tog-pdf.html

You do have to download the PDF to see all the steps. It's so simple - just like me


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I couldn't get past the first page,, it wouldn't let me go any further.. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Same here, til I clicked on the "download PDF" button


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I too downloaded the PDF.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Thanks, I will give that a try, I also hate the look of my SSK.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

K2tog through the back loop is the same as ssk. 

I looked at the pdf. It illustrates the ssk as I know it, it just calls it something different. I think it looks neater if you slip the first stitch knitwise and the second purlwise before you knit them together. The resulting decrease lays flatter.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> K2tog through the back loop is the same as ssk.


Except the stitches are reoriented.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Except the stitches are reoriented.


I've done it and it the result is the same as a ssk. I know this because I changed from k2tog through the back loop (no slipping stitches, just inserting the right needle through the back of second stitch on the left needle and then the back of the first and knitting together), to ssk in the same project because I had a tendency to drop a stitch with the k2tog, possibly because I was using sock yarn. You could not see the difference, and the resulting stitch was not twisted.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> I've done it and it the result is the same as a ssk. I know this because I changed from k2tog through the back loop (no slipping stitches, just inserting the right needle through the back of second stitch on the left needle and then the back of the first and knitting together), to ssk in the same project because I had a tendency to drop a stitch with the k2tog, possibly because I was using sock yarn. You could not see the difference, and the resulting stitch was not twisted.


I think that's purl2tog tbl. Usual k2tog tbl goes front to back rather than back to front. Good alternative technique to know, though - thanks!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I think that's purl2tog tbl. Usual k2tog tbl goes front to back rather than back to front. Good alternative technique to know, though - thanks!


Gosh, you're right. It's not the first time I've messed that up. I guess I'm just naturally backward.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> Gosh, you're right. It's not the first time I've messed that up. I guess I'm just naturally backward.


Doesn't matter...not exactly like I don't get anything mixed up! I just don't want newbies to mix up their terms, but we can always use new methodologies! It's all good. :thumbup:


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I like trying new techniques.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Interesting. Will have to try this one.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you for this fantastic site - I have downloaded all the PDF's as they are great pictorial tutorials.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> K2tog through the back loop is the same as ssk.
> 
> I looked at the pdf. It illustrates the ssk as I know it, it just calls it something different. I think it looks neater if you slip the first stitch knitwise and the second purlwise before you knit them together. The resulting decrease lays flatter.


 :thumbup: 
As far as knitting through the back of K2 tog, being the same as a ssk, not exactly, your stitches will be seated differently.


----------



## robinw (Jun 22, 2011)

I learned somewhere from a KP link to do the following in place of ask.
Insert right needle into front loop of first stitch and then back loop of second stitch, then knit them together. Looks good to me!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is another version of an SSK...slip 1 kwise, slip 1 pwise, ktog.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Tech knitter has a great one too. I always use it. I think it's called STYK if I remember correctly- slip, twist, yank, knit


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Interesting, I usually knit 2 together through the back of the loops.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

The document moves separately from the rest of the page. Thank you this is a nice site.


----------

